# Keeping Fancy Goldfish - HELP!



## Gert_89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi, i recently (well 3 weeks ago) brought 4 fisheys for my new tank, ive lost 2 to which i think was swim bladder infection. One of my last 2 (Dory and Sparticus) started struggling to swim and floating to the top yesterday, i decided to read up on swim bladder and decided to try salt! I brought api aquarium salts and some swim bladder treatment. Got up this morning and shes fine! THANK GOD!! I would just like to know about the stuff that you all put in your tanks, as at the moment im only using nutrafin aqua plus and nutrafin cycle (and now the api aquarium salts). Iv started to feed them on pellets rather than the flakes am i doing all this right and what suggestions do you all have to keep my fish healthy and happy!! R.I.P SQUISHY AND BOOBOO!!


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Other things you can try to avoid swim bladder probelms is to feed live food every so often.

Also purchase a good aquatic anti parasite and anti biotic medication for your tank. You should treat your tank just in case you have brought anything in with your new fish as any other fish you add at a later date can become unwell.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

cOOKED PEAS WITH SHELLS REMOVED IS A GOOD FOOD ALSO FOR FANCY GOLDFISH AND YES LIVE FOOD IS ALLWAYS WELCOME. mY MATES ALSO LIKES CUCUMBER .


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi,did you just put 4 fish straight into a new tank??


----------



## Gert_89 (Jul 7, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> Hi,did you just put 4 fish straight into a new tank??


Hi, i was told to leave it with the pump running for seven days,which i did. But i didnt add any salt as i didnt know i had to put any in for goldfish  Yes i put 4 new fish in ..... im guessing i shouldnt have?


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi 
Ideally the tank should have been cycled (which usually takes anything from 4-6 weeks) before fish were added. But the shops never tell people to do that, probably because they don't want to put people off from buying 

Info on cycling: Frequently asked questions on fishless cycling | Practical Fishkeeping magazine

Also 4 fish is alot to add all at once, so you may find that you have problems with your water quality. If you don't already have one, I'd definitely get yourself a test kit (like this one: .....API FRESHWATER MASTER TEST KIT..... on eBay (end time 12-Aug-09 09:01:50 BST)) so you can keep an eye on it 

Oh, and your goldfish don't really need salt added to their water - I think salt is sometimes used to help with sick fish, but if they're doing ok now I would stop using it.


----------



## Gert_89 (Jul 7, 2009)

magpie said:


> Hi
> Ideally the tank should have been cycled (which usually takes anything from 4-6 weeks) before fish were added. But the shops never tell people to do that, probably because they don't want to put people off from buying
> 
> Info on cycling: Frequently asked questions on fishless cycling | Practical Fishkeeping magazine
> ...


Cheers!!! Ill do anything as long as their happly LOL


----------

